# Which building to choose in Waiohai and Oahu?



## georetta (Aug 17, 2009)

We hope someone can help us with the choices we might have for our upcoming trip.
My wife and I will be re-visiting Marriott's Waiohai (Sept 25th-Oct2nd) for the first time since we purchased our "island view" unit back in 2003.  At that time the resort was still in the construction mode so we have not experienced the complete resort , nor do we understand the "island view" choices we might consider this time.  We have been looking at various threads discussing the resort and which buildings might be the best choices for us, but it seems most of the discussions center around "ocean view" locations or making sure you do not select the odd numbered rooms in building # 4.  When I called owner services today the representative told me we could put in a request, but was not very helpful about which building or buildings we should look at for our "island view"option. Can someone help?

 Also, we will be staying at the Marriott Ko Olina from Sept 18th-Sept 25th.
This is our first visit to this location and we were lucky to be able to exchange here by using our Custom House property as an exchange.  When I spoke with the Hawaii representative she told me we had no choices since we were exchanging into Ko Olina and would have to live with what the resort gave us when we arrived.  This seems to be opposite to what I have been reading in the many messages from other exchangers, but I am not clear as to who I should call or when to make the call into the resort.  Does it make a difference if I am exchanging into Ko Olina and have been given a
1 Bedroom (king size bed) 1 Bath, full kitchen villa.  Can I still request a particular tower?
Thanks for your help, I'm sorry for the length of the message.


----------



## ciscogizmo1 (Aug 17, 2009)

georetta said:


> We hope someone can help us with the choices we might have for our upcoming trip.
> My wife and I will be re-visiting Marriott's Waiohai (Sept 25th-Oct2nd) for the first time since we purchased our "island view" unit back in 2003.  At that time the resort was still in the construction mode so we have not experienced the complete resort , nor do we understand the "island view" choices we might consider this time.  We have been looking at various threads discussing the resort and which buildings might be the best choices for us, but it seems most of the discussions center around "ocean view" locations or making sure you do not select the odd numbered rooms in building # 4.  When I called owner services today the representative told me we could put in a request, but was not very helpful about which building or buildings we should look at for our "island view"option. Can someone help?
> 
> Also, we will be staying at the Marriott Ko Olina from Sept 18th-Sept 25th.
> ...


  This would probably be better on the Marriott board where most of the owners hang out.

As for Waiohai...  for Island view I'd request a view facing the interior.  So, at least you'll get a view of the pond or the pool.    The building are set up in a Upside down U shape pattern.  Some of the units face the inside of the U which is where you want to be.  Other units face outward and can be a view of the parking lot.

This map shows which buildings have island view:  https://www.my-vacationclub.com/common/respages/pdf/resorts/wi/wi_sitemap.pdf   I've been in Building 1 and Building 5.  I loved building 1 as it was close to the beach and the lobby and pools.  Building 5 was close to the parking lot and BBQs.  It is a beautiful resort.  I'd also put in your preferences for floor level.  

As for Ko'Olina I don't know much about them. We traded there once and we were in the Hale Kona Building.  We got a slight ocean view.  I generally don't make requests when trading and so far been happy with all but one view that I've gotten.  I've traded about 10 plus times.

They have a map at:  https://www.my-vacationclub.com/common/respages/pdf/resorts/ko/ko_sitemap.pdf


----------



## dive-in (Aug 17, 2009)

We've only been once to our island view since we bought...going back next March-April for two weeks... but we really liked Hale 2.  Knowing a little bit about the layout of the resort and that you have island view, I would want Hale 2, 7, and 8 as my first choices, Hale 5 and 6 are next and 1, 3 and 4 are last.  The island views in Hale 1 are going to look at the small courtyard by the lobby and grill.  The island views in 3 and 4 could get a nice view of the parking lot.  

Some reasons we liked Hale 2 are


It was convenient to the amenities near the lobby.  We could walk down the hall to the game room, Market Place, daily fish feeding (kids loved it), and grill.  We got the refillable mugs and got sodas in the grill every day for lunch and/or dinner.   
It was close to the BBQ grills.
Our villa had a good view of the waterfall in the pond.

As to the floors, I wouldn't want the first floor or the top floor.  The first because of privacy, and roosters.  The top floor because the lanai/balconies are not covered.  I think the hales are 4 floors so that leaves the 2nd and 3rd.  On final point in case it matters is that Hale 5 6, 7, and 8are going to get afternoon sun and 2 and 3 are going to get morning sun.  The island views are in the shade all day for 1 and in the sun most of the day in 4.  

As an owner you should be high in the pecking order so just make your room request a few weeks out. 

Aloha!!


----------



## Bee (Aug 17, 2009)

We at in Waiohai in July.  We were in building 7 and had interior view (even number units).  Our unit overlooked the smaller "quiet pool", and the lagoon area.  It was a very pleasant view and unit.  We never sat down at the dinning table.  Whatever we ate in the room we ate on the balcony.  It was very nice.  We never had too much noise and slept with the sliding door open. 

I peeked in one of the odd numbered units in this building and I believe I would have been very disappointed with that view.  Although it was an ocean view unit, you had to look pass a parking lot and street to see the ocean.  


Bee


----------



## isisdave (Aug 18, 2009)

My favorite Waiohai island view is Hale 1, third floor. The view from inside is nice (of the garden), but if you sit on the balcony there IS a view of the ocean over toward the southwest. Also, the windows face northeast, maximizing the usual trade wind.  If you open the slider and the villa door just a little, you can get quite a wind through there.

There are only about three island view units per floor in Hale 1. Second floor is OK but not quite so nice a view. Fourth floor has no lanai above it, so no shade on yours. This side gets morning sun so that's not too bad, but it might rain too. Definitely not as nice as floor 2 or 3.

Fax room control with a request about the Monday 11 days before checking. If you own more than one Marriott week (even at other locations), mention that. I sent See's candy once; no one complained about that.


----------



## jlr10 (Aug 18, 2009)

Been to Waiohai 3 times.  Twice in island view, once in Oceanview (Hale 8.)  Our last trip was in Hale 5103, and a prior trip was in 3103.  We loved the Hale 3 location, and liked the Hale 5. We like being on the first floor, because you can easily go to from the patio to the BBQs, pool, beach etc, without having to go through the hallways.  But 5103 was right by the parking lot.  Every person who walked into the resort from that parking lot went by our patio.   So although the location had a great view of the waterfall, we would have preferred to be slightly farther away from the parking lot foot traffic, as we were in 3103.  

Higher floors will have better views, but will also take longer to get to and from than being on the first floor.  Everything is a trade off, so decide which is most important when making your choices


----------



## auntdef (Aug 18, 2009)

The last time (8/08) we were at Waiohai, my daughter and I walked the property (and every floor) and highlighted on a copy of the building map which IV units would be acceptable to us in the future; they are as follows:

*1st floor:* 2104-2107, 3101-3103
*2nd floor: *2205-2207 & 2209, 3201 & 03, 7204,07 & 08
*3rd floor:* 2306 & 08, 3301-03, 7304,06 & 08, 8302 & 04
*4th floor:* 2406-2408, 7404, 8402 & 04  

All of these units are interior facing and according to the Waiohai map (8/04) Island View. Normally I don't like 1st floor units because of the foot traffic but the 1st fl units we highlighted had enough privacy for us to consider them and the top floor units although on my list would be my last choice because A) they have no overhead cover and B) the windows are smaller then the other floors.

Also note that bldgs 2 & 3 have no rear facing units and the villa #'s above  are consecutive, not odd and even.


----------



## georetta (Aug 18, 2009)

Thanks for all of the specific information about Hale locations at Waiohai, we now have a much better idea how to proceeed. 

Can anyone help us with our question about which tower to request at KoOlina?
Does it make a difference that we are exchanging into this property and do not own there; eventhough we do own three Marriott properties?

We have never made a request before so I do not know who to call or e-mail with my request- can someone help?


----------



## ciscogizmo1 (Aug 18, 2009)

isisdave said:


> My favorite Waiohai island view is Hale 1, third floor. The view from inside is nice (of the garden), but if you sit on the balcony there IS a view of the ocean over toward the southwest. Also, the windows face northeast, maximizing the usual trade wind.  If you open the slider and the villa door just a little, you can get quite a wind through there.


  We had a slight ocean view with Hale/Building 1.   It was a great view.  Also, we loved hearing the music from the restaurant when a band was playing.  It was a very nice unit.  Great unit!


----------



## ciscogizmo1 (Aug 18, 2009)

auntdef said:


> *1st floor:* 2104-2107, 3101-3103
> *2nd floor: *2205-2207 & 2209, 3201 & 03, 7204,07 & 08
> *3rd floor:* 2306 & 08, 3301-03, 7304,06 & 08, 8302 & 04
> *4th floor:* 2406-2408, 7404, 8402 & 04


  without knowing the check-in dates of these units, I wouldn't know what to request.  It sounds like a good list but I can't imagine faxing this list over to the room controller.  Has anyone ever done that?


----------



## ciscogizmo1 (Aug 18, 2009)

georetta said:


> Thanks for all of the specific information about Hale locations at Waiohai, we now have a much better idea how to proceeed.
> 
> Can anyone help us with our question about which tower to request at KoOlina?
> Does it make a difference that we are exchanging into this property and do not own there; eventhough we do own three Marriott properties?
> ...


  Just call the resort and they will tell you how to get in contact with the room controller.  All resorts are different in how the room controller can be contacted.  

As for Ko'Olina we checked in one year and we own three properties and we got a island view that had a slight ocean view to the left.   I think, it all depends on the day you are checking in, the number of owners check-in, etc....  You can always request.  We never have requested when exchanging including the Ko'Olina exchange.  You can click the link in my signature to see the view we got.

We will be there in November again.  Personally, my favorite spot is on the beach on a lounge chair with drink in hand.


----------



## auntdef (Aug 20, 2009)

ciscogizmo1 said:


> without knowing the check-in dates of these units, I wouldn't know what to request.  It sounds like a good list but I can't imagine faxing this list over to the room controller.  Has anyone ever done that?



I don't believe units at Waiohai are assigned specific Fri, Sat or Sun check in dates. I think rooms control takes into consideration the usual (owner, Marriott trade etc) and also the length of stay. 

The list is not a request list per se, rather a list from which I can narrow my preferences. The past two times, I have req 2nd or 3rd fl Hale 7 even # units because that was most familiar to me. Next time I plan to ask for bldg 3 (any unit but the ADA) and all but a couple of units in 2. For various reasons, Hales 1, 4 & 5 are not acceptable to me.


----------



## georetta (Aug 21, 2009)

*Thank you*



ciscogizmo1 said:


> We had a slight ocean view with Hale/Building 1.   It was a great view.  Also, we loved hearing the music from the restaurant when a band was playing.  It was a very nice unit.  Great unit!



Your pictures are beautiful and very helpful in getting a feel for the resort


----------



## ciscogizmo1 (Aug 21, 2009)

auntdef said:


> I don't believe units at Waiohai are assigned specific Fri, Sat or Sun check in dates. I think rooms control takes into consideration the usual (owner, Marriott trade etc) and also the length of stay.
> 
> The list is not a request list per se, rather a list from which I can narrow my preferences. The past two times, I have req 2nd or 3rd fl Hale 7 even # units because that was most familiar to me. Next time I plan to ask for bldg 3 (any unit but the ADA) and all but a couple of units in 2. For various reasons, Hales 1, 4 & 5 are not acceptable to me.


  Hmmm... I find that very hard to believe from a cost point of view.   Of course, the rooms have been assigned to check-in days.   Are they set in stone?  No, but how would they even accomandate the maid scheduling without knowing how many room there are on a particular day that need to be clean.

Second, I think, it is unrealistic to think that a room controller is going to save a room for someone with different check-in day.  Let's say you want room #1 but currently it has a Sunday Check-in day but you are checking in on Saturday.  So, the room controller is going to save your room for you and let it sit empty for 6 days.  I doubt it.  They might find a similar room but I doubt they'll save that particular unit because you are an owner.   To me the room controller would be spin his wheels trying to accomandate everyone in this form when we all know it isn't possible.  Out of all the 3 systems I'm most familar with I know that Marriott does good job of dividing the rooms up into 3 equal check-in dates.  My Westin has the majority of its check-in day as Saturday.  This offers no flexibility for me to come in on a different day.  If you check-in on Fridays or Sunday you will get an inferior room.  No doubt about.  So, this is something that I've always liked about Marriott.


----------



## auntdef (Aug 21, 2009)

ciscogizmo1 said:


> Hmmm... I find that very hard to believe from a cost point of view.   Of course, the rooms have been assigned to check-in days.   Are they set in stone?  No, but how would they even accomandate the maid scheduling without knowing how many room there are on a particular day that need to be clean.
> 
> Second, I think, it is unrealistic to think that a room controller is going to save a room for someone with different check-in day.  Let's say you want room #1 but currently it has a Sunday Check-in day but you are checking in on Saturday.  So, the room controller is going to save your room for you and let it sit empty for 6 days.  I doubt it.  They might find a similar room but I doubt they'll save that particular unit because you are an owner.   To me the room controller would be spin his wheels trying to accomandate everyone in this form when we all know it isn't possible.  Out of all the 3 systems I'm most familar with I know that Marriott does good job of dividing the rooms up into 3 equal check-in dates.  My Westin has the majority of its check-in day as Saturday.  This offers no flexibility for mebut they are able  to come in on a different day.  If you check-in on Fridays or Sunday you will get an inferior room.  No doubt about.  So, this is something that I've always liked about Marriott.



I don't disagree that they have x amount of rooms per check-in day, but the villa assignments are not set in stone. Of course they are not going to leave a villa empty for 6 days, but remember they do many rentals of 4 and 5 night packages and each villa has a maintainence week, also Waiohai owners have the ability to split their week....many scenarios for rooms control to have availability for one of your preferred units. As an IV owner, there are many villas I would be happy to stay in and I don't expect rooms control to save a particular unit for me, I give them enough of my preferences to make me happy!

BTW, I don't believe I ever said they save units for owners, but that rooms control takes the _'pecking order' _into consideration.


----------

